# jay cutler vs dennis wolf at 2007 olympia



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## MeatZatk (Oct 3, 2007)

Dennis looked so much better.  That video was great, Jay didn't want any part of Wolf.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, he really dominated Jay in that vid!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that Jay had a slightly better back, but Wolf seemed to be owning everything else.  I couldn't tell though, Jay kept running.

Wolf had a _great_ v-taper and his muscle looks slabbed on.

That must have been frustrating.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

it's hard to tell unless you're sitting right there in the judges seats, but in that vid Dennis owned him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> it's hard to tell unless you're sitting right there in the judges seats, but in that vid Dennis owned him.



One thing is clear, Wolf's waist is about 2/3 the size of Jay's.  It makes him look huge.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2007)

yup, and bodybuilding is all about illusions!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that jay won.  what were the overall standings?


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

1
Jay Cutler


2
Victor Martinez


3
Dexter Jackson


4
Ronnie Coleman


5
Dennis Wolf


6
Melvin Anthony


7
Silvio Samuel


8
Gustavo Badell


9
Johnnie Jackson


10
David Henry


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2007)

Why was Wolf placed so far down?


----------



## MeatZatk (Oct 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Why was Wolf placed so far down?



Good question.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

politics?  I don't know maybe they think you got to put your time in.  He won the peoples choice if that counts for anything.

Heres some more pics.

being tall with a small waist just seems to make him look very impressive

Bodybuilding.com - Dennis Wolf Photos! Page 1


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2007)

For some reason he reminds me of Willem DeFoe....on steroids.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> For some reason he reminds me of Willem DeFoe....on steroids.



I see it too


----------



## P-funk (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MeatZatk (Oct 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> For some reason he reminds me of Willem DeFoe....on steroids.



have they ever been seen in the same place at the same time?


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


>




I think your reaching a little bit on that one P, but its close.


----------



## Sickwidit11 (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at Jay get OWN:


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 6, 2007)

bottom line is victor looked better than both of em


----------



## PreMier (Oct 6, 2007)

wolf needs to put on more size.. i think jay looks better.  

but i think wolf should have placed a lot higher


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

They're both huge. That would have been a tough call.


----------

